# boudeur / bouder



## dorothka

Hola, ahi les va otra pregunta. Como se diria en español que una persona es "boudeuse". Encontre bouder=refunfuñar, poner cara larga pero como se aplica para una persona. Que yo sepa no existe refunfuñon!
Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Para mí, "bouder" es _estar de morros_ o _poner cara larga_, no refunfuñar que es "ronchonner"


----------



## Marlluna

Una persona morruda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No conocía _morruda _y la definición apunta más al aspecto físico de una persona (y en el Corpus la única entrada que hay para el siglo XX describe la apariencia de un animal).

A las propuestas de Iglesia añado:
- tener cara de disgusto/ ser despechada/ malhumorada

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

También tenemos "hacer pucheros"...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Marcelot said:


> También tenemos "hacer pucheros"...


 
Lo asocio más con los niños aunque algunos adultos ...


----------



## ena 63

dorothka said:


> Que yo sepa no existe refunfuñon!



Hola:
Sí existe y por mis barrios se dice mucho.

refunfuñón, na.

1. adj. Que refunfuña mucho.
Real Academia Española 

Y "morrudo-a" lo usamos para calificar a alguien que tiene "mucho morro", un jeta, un cara dura, o alguien descarado.

Saludos


----------



## Mariarayen

Sí existe refunfuñón, claro que sí


----------



## grandluc

Hola
He encontrado "enfurruñado, gruñon".


----------



## Tina.Irun

grandluc said:


> Hola
> He encontrado "enfurruñado, gruñon".


 
Oui, mais là vous parlez de gens ronchons (d´ours mal léchés, ça me rappelle quelque chose...)  alors que moi  j´associe le boudeur avec quelqu´un qui ne parle pas, qui fait la tête, qui fait la gueule:   "qui boude".


----------



## josepbadalona

Iglesia said:


> Oui, mais là vous parlez de gens ronchons (d´ours mal léchés, ça me rappelle quelque chose...) alors que moi j´associe le boudeur avec quelqu´un qui ne parle pas, qui fait la tête, qui fait la gueule: "qui boude".


Estoy de acuerdo contigo = pienso, aunque sé que no es exactamente lo mismo , en "caprichoso", o malhumorado


----------



## GURB

Hola
La propuesta de Iglesias me parece satisfactoria en cuanto a la forma verbal. Estar de morros o estar de monos.
Pero, por lo visto, no hay "enfants boudeurs" en España.
Qué suerte!


----------



## dorothka

Creo que finalmente lo que mas se le acerca es ser "caprichoso" en el sentido de que uno se va a ru rincon a poner cara cuando no consigue lo que quiere. Yo no uso la expresion "estar de morros" pero se me figura algo asi como poner cara por enojo y no por capricho, que no es exactamente lo que quiero decir. En cuanto a refunfuñon (ya lo busque y si existe, tantas expresiones que yo nunca uso!) seria mas bien "râleur". En todo caso muchas gracias por sus respuestas, de verdad que este foro es muy util.


----------



## Marcelot

GURB: Cuando un niño pequeño "fait du boudin" decimos "hacer pucheros".

Como decía Iglesia, es una expresión que se utiliza sobre todo para los niños, como es cariñosa, la puedes utilizar con ciertos adultos en determinados contextos.

dorothka: Otra posibilidad sería optar por el verbo: "una persona que siempre anda refunfuñando".

Saludos.


----------



## josepbadalona

Se lo he preguntado a una valenciana que vive en Francia y tiene un nño de cuatro años y me ha dicho que "malhumorado" o "siempre malhumorado" son las palabras que más se acercan.


----------



## Marlluna

Propuse "morrudo" y sí que lo oigo mucho, pero creo que es la traducción del catalán "morrut", que sí que quiere decir estar de morros; está también la expresión "torcer el morro" (señal de desagrado) y se acerca al significado de "bouder".
Se dice también "estar siempre de mala gaita" (¡y no creo que esto sea gallego!) o "tener mal café".
Poco a poco, entre todos, iremos ampliando la lista.


----------



## Marcelot

josepbadalona: ¡Hola!
Creo que te refieres a un niño, ¿no?
La diferencia que yo veo entre ambos términos, perdón por tu amiga valenciana, es que si tú dices que tu hijo de 4 años siempre está "malhumorado" le pones una carga negativa, un "me molesta".
En cambio, si le estás dando de comer, el "nene no te come" y le dices "no me hagas pucheros", me suena mucho más cariñoso.
Vamos, que la expresión no es ningún invento mío .
Se utiliza mucho cuando un bebé por ejemplo, no quiere comer.

Saludos.


----------



## grandluc

Hola
En "limpieza de sangre" Alatriste se burla de Quevedo con unos versos, y le pregunta qué le parecen. Quevedo contesta:
- Malos y con muy poca gracia-se limitó a responder, *mohíno. *(Enfadado,disgustado o de mal humor y con gesto o actitud de estarlo; por ejemplo con la cabeza baja -Moliner-)


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Bravo *grandluc, me parece que diste en el clavo.
Es curioso constatar que los principales dicccionarios bilingües espagnol/français traducen *mohíno* por *boudeur* y cuando se trata de traducir _boudeur _ponen algo muy aproximado: enojadizo, picón, malhumorado...lo que sea,como nosotros antes de leer tu post.
Buen día.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_Mohíno _es la primera palabra que me ocurrió.
El problema es que hay pocas entradas (4) en el Corpus para nuestra época y me parece literario cuando _boudeur_/ _boudeuse _se emplea a diario.

Otro detalle: _bondeur/euse_ puede emplearse como sustantivo para describir a una persona:
- c'est un boudeur
No recuerdo haber oído nunca:
- es un mohíno (claro que me queda mucho por oír  )

Perfecto  pues para un registro literario. Como palabra de andar por casa me quedo con las propuestas de Iglesia (Post 2)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

Coincido totalmente con Cintia&Martine.
Cualquier francés conoce la palabra "boudeur", no ocurre lo mismo con "mohíno". 

Tranquilos muchachos (GURB y grandluc).
Sí, es verdad, la palabra "mohíno" es preciosa, pero nadie la utilizaría en un contexto familiar o cotidiano.
Si una palabra de este tipo se utiliza en un registro coloquial, sonará ridícula o cómica.

Un saludo muy fuerte .


----------



## GURB

Hola
Totalmente conforme contigo Martine. Cuando salió esta pregunta en el foro yo, por casualidad, estaba traduciendo un texto de Mauriac, sacado de Le Noeud de vipères y tropezaba con "boudeur" hasta que Grandluc propuso "mohíno" que me parece estar perfecto en el contexto de esta novela: "Et moi, je l'écoutais, boudeur, hostile, les yeux tournés vers la fenêtre".
Sin más.
De acuerdo contigo Marcelot. Se reserva a un uso literario. Un abrazo "de cal y canto y arena".


----------



## Mistyoriginal

Depuis la nuit des temps que Cupidon boudait
Je savais que c'était elle que j'attendais

Desde siempre que Cupido me ignoraba
yo sabía que era a ella a quien esperaba

Esta propuesta de traducción para boudait es buena o como lo podría decir correctamente en español?
Gracias


----------



## lauralafrancesa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour à tous, aidez-moi svp à résoudre une vieille question: comment dit-on bouder en castillan? faire la tronche?
exemple/contexte: Marie était vexée, elle a boudé toute la soirée.
merci


----------



## yserien

Se dice que los españoles somos pequeños,morenos, bigotudos y constantemente malhumorados. O sea que somos la bouderie personificada.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes lauralafrancesa, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,


lauralafrancesa said:


> Nueva pregunta
> Hilos unidos
> ​
> Bonjour à tous, aidez-moi svp à résoudre une vieille question: comment dit-on bouder en castillan? faire la tronche?
> exemple/contexte: Marie était vexée, elle a boudé toute la soirée.
> merci


Si lees el hilo desde el principio creo que tienes la respuesta en el _post _2 (Tina)



yserien said:


> Se dice que los españoles somos pequeños,morenos, bigotudos y constantemente malhumorados. O sea que somos la bouderie personificada.


La _bouderie _es silenciosa Yserien, no creo que se pueda calificar a los españoles de silenciosos .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lauralafrancesa

es verdad!: estar de morros... que casualidad que todas las palabras con muchas r, las voy eliminando...
gracias


----------



## Kaxgufen

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos​ 
Yo tengo este párrafo:
Fred avait l'impression qu'on lui faisait la tête, rue Fessart. En réalité les deux femmes *boudaient le monde*, tel qu'il était.

****Hilo dividido

 Y del uso de bouder con objeto directo: bouder le monde? "enfurruñarse con el mundo"?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Lauralafrancesa, voy a aportarte una serie de expresiones cada una más coloquial que la anterior.
-estar mohíno (muy literaria)
-estar de morros ( no cruza el Atlántico ni los Pirineos, es pura del castellano de España).
-estar enojado, molesto, enfurruñado, contrariado...
-andar/estar con trompa, con cara larga, con una cara que se la pisa...
-andar/estar con cara de culo (entre amigos)
-endar/estar con cara de orto (demasiado grosera, pero se  la oye)


----------



## quethibum

Hola a todos: 
Esta es la penúltima (o tal vez última) pregunta para mis 'Golondrinas' (su de España, fines del XIX, comienzos del XX).
Me aparece "air boudeur" hablando de una muchacha que está frente a sus patrones, (ella es cocinera en casa de ellos, tiene unos 24-25 años), solo que no llego a visualizar la cosa:
"[elle] affichait un *air boudeur *quand on s’adressait à elle. En fait elle cherchait seulement à comprendre ce qu’on lui demandait." 
y me dicen que la definición de 'boudeur' aquí es: _dans le sens où elle a toujours l'air maussade et renfrognée, pas forcémment de la mauvaise humeur envers ses patrons_
¿Funcionaría aquí "mohíno"? *Aire mohíno* me suena fatal, pero es que "mohíno" de por sí tampoco le gusta a mis oídos (¡esto es meramente subjetivo!)

Quizás alguno de estos otros sinónimos que propone el diccionario podría encajar, pero que tiene que casar bien con 'aire'...
apenado - apesadumbrado - cariacontecido - exultante - introvertido - mustio - saturnino - triste - tristón

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Mateybombilla

buenas tardes
air boudeur me hace pensar más en una mueca que en un aire...
después.... mueca tristona/mustia/gruñon....   acá no sé exactamente
A ver si alguien opina.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

quethibum said:


> ¿Funcionaría aquí "mohíno"? *Aire mohíno* me suena fatal, pero es que "mohíno" de por sí tampoco le gusta a mis oídos (¡esto es meramente subjetivo!)



Yo prefiero *gesto* *mohíno* aunque quizá funcione *gesto / semblante enfurruñado.*


----------



## quethibum

Gracias a las dos.


Athos de Tracia said:


> Yo prefiero *gesto* *mohíno* aunque quizá funcione *gesto / semblante enfurruñado.*


Me quedo con eso Athos, ¡gracias de nuevo!


----------

